# PetSmart deliveries anyone?



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Did DD just start giving PetSmart pickups or have they always had them?
This afternoon was the first time I got pings from them, at one point I got three in a row and one of them was a triple. I rejected all of them thinking they would have huge sacks of dog food.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Did DD just start giving PetSmart pickups or have they always had them?
> This afternoon was the first time I got pings from them, at one point I got three in a row and one of them was a triple. I rejected all of them thinking they would have huge sacks of dog food.


It's been happening for at least a few months. I wouldn't mind grabbing their orders, but the offers have been pretty dismal.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My advice is a Insta cart shopper .
Do NOT accept the Pet smart orders !>
If you have to shop for the orders yourself . You will NOT find the items .
There are no marked roles . Its scatted everywhere .
When i did a Ic i had a worker help me locate every single item . 
Pet smart wants you to go up and down every role so you can see everything and load up your cart buy more .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have had a few offer but rejected them. Too many miles for too little money.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I did 2 on Postmates but now know to reject them. Too little pay for work because mostly it’s 20 to 40 lbs of dog food up to apartment building. No thanks


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

I did one on Instacart because it was only 3 items. A half ounce of catnip. And 2 42lbs of cat liter. But it was a $20 order so I was glad I did it. But I would never do this for UE or DD or whatever.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I’ve done a few petco orders on instacart and shipt because the offers were decent. I haven’t seen any here on DoorDash yet but if they pay anything like the Walmart orders it’s a hard pass.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

I had one for Petco today for 3 orders for $25.25. Was worried it was for shopping like Walmart in store pickup, but when saw it was just for pickup was glad. 
One was a large bag of dog food, one was just a squirter, and one was two bags of some kind of litter (not cat) and a scooper. All were houses. Easy!
Unfortunately the dog food order was the address from hell. There were two streets with the same name at opposite ends of the town, 3 miles apart. Weird streets, both were 1 block streets where street changes name when you go around a curve to the goal street. For some dumb reason DD thought it was at the wrong spot and even Google maps said it was there from hitting the directions button in DD, but when I type in the address in Google Maps it said it was at the other location. Called customer to verify and he apologized and upped his already large tip by $2. 
It did take just over an hour in all and I got $27.85 so it was meh. 
Of course I've done 3 Walmart curbside pickups (2 on one request while working on a Challenge which was nice). 
Ended up getting $10 tips on each of the $4 pickups the next day. REALLY dumb that they don't tip up front... HELLO?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Did DD just start giving PetSmart pickups or have they always had them?
> This afternoon was the first time I got pings from them, at one point I got three in a row and one of them was a triple. I rejected all of them thinking they would have huge sacks of dog food.


At least it wouldn't be dog s$%t like the PETCO orders...


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

I had a unicorn Petco delivery. It was ready for me upfront didn't have to pay, it was close by and paid well. Every other one I have declined for not paying enough and/or being too far away.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> I had a unicorn Petco delivery. It was ready for me upfront didn't have to pay, it was close by and paid well. Every other one I have declined for not paying enough and/or being too far away.


Are all PETCO orders pre picked by the store and pre paid?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Are all PETCO orders pre picked by the store and pre paid?


Not sure I just had the one. Before you decide to accept or decline the app should tell you if it is a red card order.


----------

